# Hey



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

Ive just payed for a African grey parrot and he will be here in a month or so partners treat to me quitting smoking!

i have general care tips and the time for him, I've spent 4 years umming and urring over whether i should get one or not.

i know there expensive and vets bills. been told various things about them and i understand the care needed.

but i wondered if anyone had any helpful tips?

any desent insurance companys for parrots?

he speaks small amount hes 1yr old in May

thank you 

Michelle


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

Firstly well done on the giving up smoking  As for your AG, give him time to settle in before inviting people around to meet him, some AG's can be somewhat shy and timid even if they have been handreared, begin a routine and stick to it and get anyone else in the family to stick to it to, be prepared for your bird to suddenly decide that it would prefer a different family member (ours loved my OH for the first 6 months, then suddely decided that he prefered my company), always make it aware that you are approaching it (its amazing how many people just plunge their hand into a cage and then wonder why they get bitten), remember that your baby may sometimes exert more pressure with its beak than you would prefer,if this is the case Do Not as some people would say shout OW or snatch your hand away as this will only serve to amuze the bird and so it becomes a game, do not ever tap him on his beak no matter how gently, the beak is very sensetive, your hands must at all times be seen as 'friendly' if you follow what I mean, make sure he gets enough sleep at night (sounds silly I know), give him lots of cuddles, a big spacious cage, plenty of exercise out of his cage, a good diet and lots of interaction and you will have a best friend for the next 50 years or so. Hope this helps.


----------

